# Pub License



## jeepers5 (19 Apr 2006)

Hi there, 
Can anyone help re the leasing of a pub licence? Can this be done?
i.e. : I want to open an off-licence, got a prime city centre location etc, got the equipment leasehold etc, but don’t have the E150k+ that’s been asked for a 7 day publican licence, so was wondering, could i lease one?, i.e. could the owner of one lease it to me for 5 years?

Any replys would be great!
Thanks


----------



## porterbray (20 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*

Don't think so, as the responsibilties lie with the person who has actually been granted the licence, but the Excise Licences Manual from Revenue's website should help [broken link removed]


----------



## woods (20 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*

I think that it would be foolish of any licence holder to lease it out as it could be lost if the person does not follow the rules. Maybe if you could take out some sort of insurance and make them the benificiery then they would be willing to take the chance but the arrangement would want to be airtight.


----------



## demoivre (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*



			
				jeepers5 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> Can anyone help re the leasing of a pub licence? Can this be done?
> i.e. : I want to open an off-licence, got a prime city centre location etc, got the equipment leasehold etc, but don’t have the E150k+ that’s been asked for a 7 day publican licence, so was wondering, could i lease one?, i.e. could the owner of one lease it to me for 5 years?
> 
> ...



Why do you need a 7 day pub license to open an off license  . Are off licence and on licence regulations  not substantially different?


----------



## jeepers5 (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*



			
				woods said:
			
		

> I think that it would be foolish of any licence holder to lease it out as it could be lost if the person does not follow the rules. Maybe if you could take out some sort of insurance and make them the benificiery then they would be willing to take the chance but the arrangement would want to be airtight.


 - sure if i was leasing a pub/bar premises, that had the licience intact, would there not be the same risk??? i'm confused with all of this


----------



## woods (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*



			
				jeepers5 said:
			
		

> - sure if i was leasing a pub/bar premises, that had the licience intact, would there not be the same risk??? i'm confused with all of this


There would be the same risk but the owner would have a better hold over you and would be getting a better return which would make it worth his while.
A licence is valued at around €170K (last time I heard). What do you expect to pay in rent. 5% would give the licence owner €8.5K per year. I would not risk my licence for €8.5K


----------



## jeepers5 (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*

hi woods, i'm still not quite getting you, 

Firstly, presuming that you are a publican, and i was to lease the premsies & liceince from you for a periof of 4yrs 9 months. After the lease is signed, what control has the landlord over the running of the establishment, once the rent is being paid etc. 
Could i not be serving after hours, serving to minors etc with nothing to do with the landlord? and any risks with the licience, is it not the leasee that would have to go to court?

And with leasing the licience, are there not lots of rual pubs that just dont have the trade to stay open, with the risk of drink driving, smoking ban etc. or even with a place thats been re-built or deleloped etc?

Have you ever heard of a licience - only been leased, and is there any difference between an on-licience & an off-licience???
Thanks!


----------



## bond-007 (23 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*

The local publican has leased out his pub to another guy who is running the pub. The owner is still the licencee but has no part in the running of the pub. Personally I think he is mad.


----------



## jeepers5 (24 Apr 2006)

*Re: Pub Licience*



			
				bond-007 said:
			
		

> The local publican has leased out his pub to another guy who is running the pub. The owner is still the licencee but has no part in the running of the pub. Personally I think he is mad.


 
explain please? i don't understand your post,


----------



## Croney (8 Aug 2008)

if u want to lease a bar/licence u would have to insure licence so that if licence was lost or endorsed because of ure actions then licencee would be compensated so that it could be replaced. it is poss to lease licence on its own,involved in something similar at the moment


----------



## Morley (10 Aug 2008)

you cannot lease the licence without having "an interest" in the premises.
at least a licence in it, but probably a lease.
the licence is transferred into your name for the duration of the lease
the landlord can take out insurance against endorsements, loss of licence etc.
it's complicated and legal fees will be considerable.
M


----------

